# World wine-growing areas



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

Jaeger said:


> The South Coast of England is perfect for Sparkling Wine, as it shares the chalky soil and climate of the Champagne Region of France.


Hmmm. Now I'm intrigued. I'm going to check around and see if they export to the North American market. Sparkling wine from here can be a little dodgy. I liked the domestic German Sekt when I was there. It was lovely. Now to see about some English bubbly.

Edit: I'm still thinking about this. From a logistics perspective, this would be heaven. Bringing the producers and consumers closer together. I don't think I've ever seen so much champers and bubbly being bought at clubs as in London. A staggering amount.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

HowardL said:


> Hmmm. Now I'm intrigued. I'm going to check around and see if they export to the North American market. Sparkling wine from here can be a little dodgy. I liked the domestic German Sekt when I was there. It was lovely. Now to see about some English bubbly.
> 
> Edit: I'm still thinking about this. From a logistics perspective, this would be heaven. Bringing the producers and consumers closer together. I don't think I've ever seen so much champers and bubbly being bought at clubs as in London. A staggering amount.


Email Nyetimber or one of the other companies I listed they may be able to inform you where to get their product stateside. 

Obviously the credit crunch will have effected quantities of champagne sold, but there are plenty of rich sports and business people in cities like London and Chicago. English Premership Footballers such as Frank Lampard earn over £150,000 a week.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...and-midfielder-join-Mourinho-Inter-Milan.html


----------



## He Named Thor (Feb 15, 2008)

Beautiful photos! Unfortunately I don't have any of the vineyards of Door County, on Wisconsin's peninsula where much of our state's wine is produced. That said, it certainly can't match many of these places!


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

Jaeger said:


> Obviously the credit crunch will have effected quantities of champagne sold, but there are plenty of rich sports and business people in cities like London and Chicago. English Premership Footballers such as Frank Lampard earn over £150,000 a week.


**** me. I adore Lamps and Terry ... but god, that is loads of money. That's the thing about London that always blows my top ... there is normal money; there's loads of money; there's obscene money and then there is London money.


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The US states of Oregon and Washington also produce high end wine although their production is dwarfed by California. Oregon's Willamette Valley produces the best Pinot Noir outside of Burgundy while Washington produces very good wine from Syrah and the Bordeaux grapes (Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot, Cabernet Franc). This region only began to produce wine in the 1960s and didn't hit it's stride until the 1990s, it is still in it's infancy and has a lot of potential for growth. Stylistically they are halfway between France and California. Some of the best wines in the country come from here.

An approximate breakdown of US wine production by state is California 90%, New York 4%, Washington 4%, Oregon 2%, everybody else .1%.

*Washington*





































*Oregon*


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> Many countries produce wine, but there are just some countries (France, Italy, Chile, USA, Spain, Australia, South Africa, Argentina) that do have the perfect climate that make them produce the most recognized wines in the world.


What about Portugal? Porto wine is a classic!

My favourite wines are from Portugal, Italy, Spain, Argentina, France and Chile.

Australia and USA wine? No way! hno:


LS.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

very pics


----------



## romanyo (Jun 14, 2008)

:eek2: My thread lives again!!! :lol::lol:

I've loved that photos!! Those valleys in Chile and Lebanon are impressive.. and I didn't know there are wineries in England and in Washington, USA

--
Well.. here some photos of the most important wine-producing area in my country (Argentina).. It's Mendoza province. Actually we call the province "The land of the good wine" 





































Wineries are both old...




























... and modern














































And of course... museums


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

How can you call USA "traditional" producer of wine and exclude parts of Europe like Bulgaria or Georgia which are growing vineyards since the times of Roman empire?


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Xusein said:


> Unbeknown to many, Upstate New York is the second largest wine growing region in the United States.
> 
> You don't need a Mediterranean climate to have a good wine growing region...


I'm sorry but thats only partially true. Washington is the country's 2nd largest producer, but stats tend to split up the Yakima Valley and the tri-cities area... when its really all one big region. 


Theres over 400 wineries in Washington.


Yakima Valley and Colombia AVA.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

China is the world's 6th largest wine producer, and is predicted to become the largest by 2050. It currently has 500 producers, in the mediterranean like/ semi-deserts of the north and west, Xinjiang, Yantai, Yibin and Ningxia:


























China has been producing wine for 4000 years, and French varieties since the 1970s.
Many of the Islamic cities in the region traditionally cover their streets with vines to shield
from the sun, which the Chinese have adopted still. The market is growing quickly, especially for red:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

.

*this is the Xinjiang region, a wild other-worldy place of searing deserts and conifer forests, sand dunes and glaciers,
and everything in between. It is an autonomous territory populated by a complex mix of minorities, notably the majority Uighurs:*









www.chinanewtravel.com















www.goldenbridge.net, http://cai.blogsome.com















http://home.wangjianshuo.com








www.westchinaadventures.com















www.visitwestchina.com, www.beijingholidays.net















http://e-regular.com, www.xinhuanet.com
















www.greenpeace.org, www.treehugger.com








www.digalist.com








www.chinaodysseytours.com
Hanasi villages:




































*one of only two places in the world where glacier meets desert (the other being Mongolia)*

















www.luopan.com, www.sheffield.ac.uk









http://travel.mongabay.com








www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

^^ The chinese picked some damn good looking places to grow grapes!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

*Stellenbosch, Zuid-Afrika:*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus:banana:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Let me introduce to you...Wines from Israel 

Israeli photos of Vineyards from Zichron Yaakov, Ariel, Galil, Yarden and beyond...


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I know Brazil is not known for its wines, but we still manage to do some nice champagne down here.

The main wine-producing region in Brazil is the *Vale dos Vinhedos* in the extreme south.

Vale dos Vinhedos, Brazil









Location of Rio Grande do Sul in Brazil


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

One of the most important wine growing areas of Canada... Niagara Falls!! (Niagara escarpment and valleys)


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Never really thought of Brazil and Canada as wine growing places. Good stuff.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ Canada is famous for Icewines. Has very strict rule on how and when to perfect the best conditions for the wines whereas Slovakia, Hungary, Israel, and Austria basically rely on luck....


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

The French Champagne house of Gruet et Fils actually produces very good price/quality sparkling wine in New Mexico in high altitude desert vineyards. It is probably the best wine made in the US outside of the main winegrowing states:










It is likely in the New World that there are climatically marginal areas that can produce good wine but haven't been developed yet. The pattern has been to plant the most obvious areas first (like Mendoza or the Napa Valley) and then move to ones that are less obvious (like Patagonia or Washington). In Europe some of the most interesting wines come from places where the climate makes it barely possible to grow grapes (Burgundy, the Rhine, Champagne).


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Worcester, Western Cape, Zuid-Afrika.


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> Never really thought of Brazil and Canada as wine growing places. Good stuff.


Really??

Yeah, Canada is an important producer of wines. Most of South Western Ontario grows vast swathes of vineyards. There's quite a bit in my county (Essex County) alone!

Pelee Island winery is our most popular. But many smaller ones, and larger ones exist.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Oaronuviss said:


> Really??
> 
> Yeah, Canada is an important producer of wines. Most of South Western Ontario grows vast swathes of vineyards. There's quite a bit in my county (Essex County) alone!
> 
> Pelee Island winery is our most popular. But many smaller ones, and larger ones exist.


I wouldnt say so....
Ontario wines are very distinct, but compared to other places we are not that major of a player. 

Czech Rep and Croatia has more Vineyards than we do. I wish we had the same temperature as they do. 

But regardless, Ontario wines compete head on with New York (upstate New York that is...) Wines.....
Not much demand for Ontario Wines outside of Eastern Canada. California or some U.S states dont really look at us and those bastards in B.C are too high and mighty about their wines....which sucks. 

Thank g-d we have a few great Vineyards around Niagara. 
My recommendation - Henry of Pelham. 
AMAZING WINES!!!!


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

^^ Ontario/Upstate New York seem to bee decent places for vineyards. I would've never guessed. Same with Washington, people never really see it as a wine grower. And now Washington and Oregon (I do believe) have the fastest growing industry in the world. I hope we keep it up.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Phriggin' Ogre said:


> ^^ Ontario/Upstate New York seem to bee decent places for vineyards. I would've never guessed. Same with Washington, people never really see it as a wine grower. And now Washington and Oregon (I do believe) have the fastest growing industry in the world. I hope we keep it up.


Some fantastic wines come out the West Coast. 
Washington Wines are great. Oregon is a new player, but they are still good. Especially in the Southern area of Oregon meeting California. 

If you are into wines from Western North America... give British Columbia a shot. Personally i dont like them..... and i would take any Ontario VQA wine over BC  GOOO ONTARIO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Türkiye,








www.winesofturkey.org


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I love wine!


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> I love wine!


Dont you asians have a bad reaction to wine?


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kappa21 said:


> Dont you asians have a bad reaction to wine?


no, asians love drinking as much as nonasians.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


> no, asians love drinking as much as nonasians.


ill be damned....
noodles with wine, please?


>


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Edil Arda (Nov 14, 2012)

Georgian wines are great. 
But just like Turkey they have poor wines besides pretty good ones.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Georgian wines are dry. Its an acquired taste...not much variety..but dryness is usually good. Especially with what you eat.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## right1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Colchagua Valley, Chile


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wine of China!


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

French stay on the top of wine consumers. :bowtie: We must do our best to hold Chinese back.


----------



## 7rani (Mar 3, 2012)

As my location is Comté Tolosan, take a look at this video to find out what it is: bowtie: :bowtie






Vive le Languedoc ! Vive le comté de Toulouse:




















:angel: :angel:


----------

